# Open to take in Rescues



## QHGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello all, i know i'm new here... but i love rescuing animals!

We live on a 40 acre farm, so we have plenty of room to do so.
If any one knows of any animals (horses, cats, dogs,ect ect) that need to be rescued just let me know!

Animals are my [email protected]! :lol: 

Jesse


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

that's AWESOME!!!! I'm so glad that you have the resources to do such a wonderful thing. I don't know of any abused animals off the top of my head, but I'll def keep ya posted if there's a chance that I find any and they need homes!!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Where are you located??


----------



## QHGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks!!!  And i'm in east TN, near chattanooga....
Jesse


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Good! We're close! If I hear of one or see one, I'll let you know. But there are still many auctions held here that some are sent to slaughter.  You could maybe look into that.


----------

